# Advice for chef coat in LONG size/ not just BIG



## NO ChoP! (Feb 24, 2012)

Often times I find XXL to be too short, so I go XXXL, which really only adds girth and not length. I have recently switched to XXLT for my normal clothes, but in search of Chef Coats, I contacted Chef Wear, and they soon after started to produce the 5-Star in white in a tall size. So far they are the only ones I could find.

Any advice on a custom site that's not too pricey?


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 24, 2012)

Look at chefuniforms.com I have their coats and they are pretty decent for the price. Ialmost have the same problem but I cannot find bistro aprons with long strings.


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 24, 2012)

I wear the Chefwear Tall also. Would love to know of any alternatives too.

-AJ


----------



## chefofthefuture (Feb 24, 2012)

Culinary Classics can make one in a tall size for you (custom jacket), but they tend to run on the expensive side. With that said though, I have few coats from them and they're among the best I have.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 5, 2012)

A good budget jacket -Chef Works. The Restaurant Depot in my town sells them. I don't think they do tall sizes, but I feel like their coats run a little larger and taller than any other brand. Super cheap too. If you've got a Restaurant Depot in town, I would try one on.
http://www.chefworks.com/?page=shop...ry=coats&PHPSESSID=12e980v9fi61oa2q6sgea2gu33


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 5, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> A good budget jacket -Chef Works. The Restaurant Depot in my town sells them. I don't think they do tall sizes, but I feel like their coats run a little larger and taller than any other brand. Super cheap too. If you've got a Restaurant Depot in town, I would try one on.
> http://www.chefworks.com/?page=shop...ry=coats&PHPSESSID=12e980v9fi61oa2q6sgea2gu33



I shop at that exact RD they are cheap, their pants also run pretty long.


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 5, 2012)

I've bought Chefworks stuff and it was pretty good, just trousers though and yes they do go a little big which is good after you've washed them loads of times. Sizes for Chef clothes are really weird, I'm 6'2 and 190lbs and I wear Small jackets


----------

